

Bitcoin Alternative 'Dogecoin' Hacked, 21 Million Coins Stolen - ibsathish
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/bitcoin-alternative-dogecoin-hacked-21-million-coins-stolen/story?id=21342612

======
sidko
In another news, Euro alternative US Dollar Hacked by bank robbers.

~~~
ugk
Well put.

------
andylei
this is one of the most contentless, vapid articles i've ever read.

